# Horsham OS & Stawell OS 2011 Spring Show Pics.



## Roy (Oct 3, 2011)

Now on my Flickr site are pics from these 2 Shows. Other earlier shows there also.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Shiva (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice pics. Thanks for putting them on.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 3, 2011)

Great shots!!! Some very interesting plants too!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, love that Dendrobium striolatum. The venue has really, really bright lighting; is that all artificial?


----------



## Roy (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes Eric, all by fluro. Its one of the best halls we have had for a show. I took 90% of the pics on Friday Nite, just before judging. Very little flash used either.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2011)

Great show -- thanks for the tour!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW! I want that Caulaelia Fair Jewel... Interesting hybrid...


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cool pics Roy, and I really appreciate that most of those plants are very strong, multiple growths!!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful displays!


----------



## PaulS (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice to see displays full of specimen plants. I have only seen benched shows here in Qld.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2011)

Most of our shows are like this down here Paul. Specimens aren't always as common as they have been this tear but we do get a few.


----------

